# Has anyone tried Paxil?



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't know much about it, but I know a few people on Paxil (for non-IBS reasons). Does it help your IBS anxiety? How does it work? What are the side effects? Is it habit-forming/addictive?


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I have and it is the best thing for me right now. The only thing I do not like about it is the weight gain. Other side effects: sexual (they go away) D in the beginning (that is why I used Zyprexa too) and it is an expensive drug. I love my Paxil CR. I am a totally different person now. I take 50 mgs. and my life is normal again.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

just be careful, i read an article in the May issue of Health magazine that kinda makes paxil sound more habit-forming than previously thought...apparently, a number of people are having a hard time coming off of paxil, bad withdrawal symptoms...i know this is just one article...but you might want to check it out.


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks!


----------

